# US Fulfilment



## matts (Oct 8, 2014)

Looking for a local US print co that can handle 2-400 orders a month.

More orders will be DTG (prefer it if you run a Kornit set up but it's not a must).

To kick start we'd have about 150 items to print, mixture of tees, hoodies & singlets. Ideally you source / stock blanks.

If you've got screen printing facilities thats a big plus.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Is your quote projected sales or what you are needing right now?



matts said:


> Looking for a local US print co that can handle 2-400 orders a month.
> 
> More orders will be DTG (prefer it if you run a Kornit set up but it's not a must).
> 
> ...


----------



## matts (Oct 8, 2014)

Needed right now. With ongoing fulfilment needs as well.


----------

